# Best fuel to burn



## singinggardener (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey people,
I'm and a keen fisher and just bought a smoker to take with me as nothing's better than fresh fish on the beach.
The smoker is a travel one with three liquid fuel burners under the tray. Seems a good burner. Made by fladen the fishing make. The problem is, it says it's an all weather smoker but after filling and lighting the burners with paraffin oil (manafacture recommends) I let the burners warm up and then place tray over but 10 mins later they go out like there starved of oxygen.
Any ideas, could there be a better fuel to use or any other ideas.

Thank you all.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## red dog (Feb 28, 2015)

I just went and checked the smoker you have. The youtube video I watched say's to use methylated spirits which is denatured alcohol for fuel. Here is the video I watched.



Here is another video


----------



## singinggardener (Feb 28, 2015)

Perfect thank you. Thats the exact smoker. Ill try that tomorrow and then all goes well then it will be snoked sea bass for tea


----------



## red dog (Feb 28, 2015)

Singinggardener said:


> Perfect thank you. Thats the exact smoker. Ill try that tomorrow and then all goes well then it will be snoked sea bass for tea


There you go! Love some smoked bass. I have it with beer though! No tea for this yank. Post some pcs of your smoke for us if you can.


----------



## singinggardener (Feb 28, 2015)

Yea beer for me too, tea is a word for dinner over here


----------

